# Deer processing special. $50



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been getting everything set up and got my system down over the last two years and I'm ready to start my cleaning service. Basically, I'm offering the following service for $50. All you have to do is gut the deer in the field and get it to me. I will do the following:

Hang it in my walk in cooler for 7-14 days to tenderize it.
Skin it
Cut and wrap back straps and tenderloins
Trim and grind the rest into burger (I can add beef to your mix for extra)
Stuff into 2 lb meat bags.
Dispose of deer carcus

Right now I'm practicing on sausage, hot sticks, and summer sausage, but that's not available for this year. I made some breakfast sausage this evening that was fantastic. I'm going to play with the recipe a little and add that next year. 

Guaranteed to get only your deer back as I will only work on one deer at a time. 
The meat will be well trimmed and there will be no hair in it. All tools and surfaces are washed and sanitized each day. 


If you are interested, just call. 850- five one six-1670.

Edit...I forgot to mention...if you aren't totally satisfied you don't pay. No questions asked. Take your deer and walk away. I want you happy.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang John B, that’s about a dollar a pound for the deer you kill!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Dang John B, that’s about a dollar a pound for the deer you kill!


I specialize in small deer! Lol. I have a small deer killer in the house.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Heck of a deal, sure would like to bring you one, or three


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a very fair deal. We always process our own deer and although I love it, it is very time consuming.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Lot of work for $50! You’re gonna be busy!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Heck of a deal, sure would like to bring you one, or three


We're ready when you are.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope you have a tip jar!!! My boys have killed ALOT over the past 8 years they have been hunting. Processed everyone of them, sausage,bratwurst, summer sausage, burger, bacon burger, jerky, u name it we have probably made it, lol. 

That all said, I won't skin a deer, dee bone it and discard carcus for $50!! 

You will have more than you and Mr. Josh can handle!! But, if you enjoy it and is time together, that is AWESOME! Congratulations on the new endevor


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wish you were closer, got 4 on ice now I’ve got to handle pretty soon!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That'a lot of work for $50 bucks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You crazy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Wish you were closer, got 4 on ice now I’ve got to handle pretty soon!


its a bit of a drive for you but I take all mine the WM Krohn by Diberville High school. He grinds em for $30 or $35 for sausage. Doesnt make anything or smoke em or anything just grinds em up with fat mixed in. You can bring him the whole deer or quarter it or bone it yourself first regardless its $30 a deer so I have gotten where I just quarter mine. They do a great job with the trimming and of course grinds it twice and it is some pretty meat when they get it done. Turn around time is usually 1-2 days but often I have gotten it back same day. Then I take the ground meat and make whatever I want with it since I have my own stuffer and smoker. Have my own grinder too but for $30 its hard to do it yourself. Just the fat to mix with it is gonna run $15-20 then your time and all doing it all. So really only paying about $15/deer whats you figure in the cost to grind yourself without adding your time in it.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Good deal...I still pay $55 when I get one in Brevard County. It kinda irritated me when I couldnt find a decent priced one up here that I didnt have to do all the work.

You gonna do piggies any time soon by chance?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got your number saved. Hope to be giving you a couple calls between now and the end of season.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jeff if I get a deer this year I will definitely be calling you.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Shrimp300 said:


> Good deal...I still pay $55 when I get one in Brevard County. It kinda irritated me when I couldnt find a decent priced one up here that I didnt have to do all the work.
> 
> You gonna do piggies any time soon by chance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If you just want a basic butcher, sure, we can do that. We've done our own pigs, but not a ton of them.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> You crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So I've been told. More than once.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That is a great deal and I hope that it works out for you. I live in Panama City and one of the reasons I quit hunting was because the main guys that were processing deer/hogs would give you a bag and a half of meat regardless of the size of the animal you brought in

Bring in three 250 pound hogs - get a bag and a half for each one. Bring in a 90 pound doe - get the same thing.

I wish you the best, I appreciate your honesty and recognition of what your customer wants. 

One of the things I learned from my own business - if you provide good customer service you will have loyal customers.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

We had a guy up here like that. he made the best smoked sausages you could ask for. but you never got your deer back. just what he gave you.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope I can bring you one soon!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We just processed 80 lbs of ground from a few deer we killed in Indiana. Fried me up a burger and it was mmmm good. I'm tired of paying $4 for ground beef. I mixed this heavy on prime beef fat to about a 75/25 mix and it is perfect. Lots of Greene left in the skillet but the burger was juicy.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jspooney said:


> We just processed 80 lbs of ground from a few deer we killed in Indiana. Fried me up a burger and it was mmmm good. I'm tired of paying $4 for ground beef. I mixed this heavy on prime beef fat to about a 75/25 mix and it is perfect. Lots of Greene left in the skillet but the burger was juicy.


Went with the wife the other day to WalMart (rare occurrence for me ), I got to looking at their ground beef prices and it is insane!! I haven’t bought ground meat in years and it seems the last time I did it was like .89 a pound! The crap they are selling for $4.00 a pound is greasy as can be.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My next one, if there is next one, I'm going to have it all made into hamburger. 

Then I can give packs away to friends and family. Then go to the grocery store and buy some 80/20 ground chuck, if I want a hamburger.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Made lunch for my staff yesterday. Deer burgers. Tasted like prime grade beef.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you still doing this? Thanks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I've been getting everything set up and got my system down over the last two years and I'm ready to start my cleaning service. Basically, I'm offering the following service for $50. All you have to do is gut the deer in the field and get it to me. I will do the following:
> 
> Hang it in my walk in cooler for 7-14 days to tenderize it.
> Skin it
> ...


You are a glutton for punishment

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Wish you were closer, got 4 on ice now I’ve got to handle pretty soon!


He will drive to MS., pick them up and deliver when processed for an extra $7.99.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah I second that are you still doing this?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Dang John B, that’s about a dollar a pound for the deer you kill!



Bwahahahaha! Good one Mike


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They're tender when they are young... easier to drag too. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> They're tender when they are young... easier to drag too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We have a restraining order against JB in Baker. He has been pissing off the locals.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> We have a restraining order against JB in Baker. He has been pissing off the locals.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


We gonna be there Saturday... might have to take a different truck so they Bakerites don't flatten my tires...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I saw a wanted poster up at the store

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I saw a wanted poster up at the store
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


They probably got a good look at us standing next to all them stacked up nannys... lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good time to be in Baker. Go by the heritage days event and get some fresh pork skins fried up by the Masonic lodge! They have plain and Cajun and you can’t beat them!!!

I’ll be up that way Saturday and do8ng some work on the shooting house.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, we went offshore yesterday. The answer is yes, we are offering this this year. Got the walk in ready and the cleaning shed cleaned and ready for use.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

stc1993 said:


> That'a lot of work for $50 bucks.


I wouldn't process my own for 50.00


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I wouldn't process my own for 50.00


I know.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope to be a new and frequent customer!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Not having to mess with the deer immediately after the hunt is worth the $50

I have an extra 50 quart Igloo John B can have to deliver his deer in.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Not having to mess with the deer immediately after the hunt is worth the $50
> 
> I have an extra 50 quart Igloo John B can have to deliver his deer in.


Plus have room for a six pack of cold drinks.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

